# Why. Well Why Not.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Old School Revisited.
Well after a really enjoyable Training day yesterday. Dave and myself grabbed a bit to eat and returned to the units to wash and clean our own cars. Those that were at the day will know they really needed it as they have been side line with the current work load we have had.
Anyway. After the cars where snow foamed twice and 2B Wash. They were moved further up the unit to dry them off. I knew that my coat of Vintage was on its way out and decided it was time to get a protective layer on the work horse. 
I will leave what I applied for now. But here is a few picture of the afters.
I know it will raise a few eye brows. But hey ho, Why not. The car is due a major protection detail over the holiday time so a nice possibly short lived test. Although it does cover between 500 and 1000 miles a week, Charging up and down motorways, lives out doors 24/7.






































































Customary Beading shot.











LSP of choice on the day.










Well Why. Well why not. Cant have good old school products lying around. Make a change from all they high end products.  

Recently bought as it was part of a purchase on a local charity Auction. 
Run by Spoony and Orgingrinder for a local Children's Hospital. Thanks again for running this lads.

Gordon.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

From Vintage to Turtle?! That's like going from a Michelin Star restaurant to Little Chef!

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

car looks mint Gordon :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

looks good gordon. thats a great beading shot


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I wasn't expecting that kind of finish! 

Looks great!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice work, car still looks stunning even with the old Turtle wax


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice finnish Gordon.:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

amiller said:


> From Vintage to Turtle?! That's like going from a Michelin Star restaurant to Little Chef!
> 
> :thumb:


Maybe thats what done it. We eat at the little chief last night. Olympic breakfast. :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It looks like you got that front skirt painted. Did you do it yourself? TW looks good on there.:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great finish, great product!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes Dougie all the spray was done by myself.
Although road rash is starting once more.
Motorway up our way play havoc on the front end. :wall:
More crap on the road than ever.
Gordon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good Gordon.
Be interesting to see if it outlasts wax 100's of times more expensive.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good there Gordon  

I remember Turtle Wax when it was in metal tins like the ones that Meguiars No 16 used to come in...!

Johnny


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Looking good there Gordon
> 
> I remember Turtle Wax when it was in metal tins like the ones that Meguiars No 16 used to come in...!
> 
> Johnny


You and me both.
Even remember good old simonized liquid diamond. :lol:


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Maybe thats what done it. We eat at the little chief last night. Olympic breakfast. :lol:


You ate at the little chef last _night_ and had an olympic _breakfast_? Then you went from Vintage to Turtle Wax????

I know Dave does Physics but has he been bending time?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

caledonia said:


> You and me both.
> Even remember good old simonized liquid diamond. :lol:


Oh the good old days, I remember having to wear short trousers at primary school as that was the rule. Would be against my human rights nowerdays. :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just goes to show... its all in the prep 



Cooper"S" said:


> You ate at the little chef last _night_ and had an olympic _breakfast_? Then you went from Vintage to Turtle Wax????
> 
> I know Dave does Physics but has he been bending time?


The experiment nearly worked perfectly... breakfast at night, Vintage back to Turtle Wax but failed at the biggest hurdle... alas, Gordon is still bald!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Miracles take a little longer Dave


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just give him a thump Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

No getting him a hair band for Crimbo. 

Dave as Damon said in an earlier post get your hair cut.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Just give him a thump Gordon.


He'd have to catch me first  ... but I'll be watching out now, when machine polishing :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> No getting him a hair band for Crimbo.
> 
> Dave as Damon said in an earlier post get your hair cut.


Meh, I was thinking of growing it long like a mad professor :lol::lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

amiller said:


> From Vintage to Turtle?! That's like going from a Michelin Star restaurant to Little Chef!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice me likes  i have a tin:doubleshoof turtle wax some ware


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Why not indeed.


----------



## twisted007 (Dec 14, 2009)

do you get free refills with that.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic beading!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Looking good Gordon.
> Be interesting to see if it outlasts wax 100's of times more expensive.


I used some TW Hard shell shine on my Dads car in early September, left a nice finish and is still beading brilliantly. Too much brand snobbery goes on imo :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Meh, I was thinking of growing it long like a mad professor :lol::lol:


Don't know about the Mad Professor

Possibly Dr Dolittle.:lol: Anyway what do I care I have a woolly hat and save a fortune in gel.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice mate:thumb: Did you paint the Red on your Vaux badge yourself?

Looks nice


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice, now that's determination, product testing despite the inside of the unit being more like Siberia that day :thumb:

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Gordon - let us know how it lasts... Beads like a good 'un!


----------



## illyas2k (Jan 1, 2010)

It's nice! I'm wondering this "turtle wax hard shell shine" is it same as "turtle wax super hard shell" since I can't find it here..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

illyas2k said:


> It's nice! I'm wondering this "turtle wax hard shell shine" is it same as "turtle wax super hard shell" since I can't find it here..


I take it you are form outside the UK. Yes it is marketed as you say. TW hard shell shine outside the UK. Well as far as I have been informed anyway. There is also a TW Gloss guard for sale in the UK. Which is a sealant type product.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cool G literally lol


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

some protection ,no matter what better than none at all........


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just seen this - looking good :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

amiller said:


> From Vintage to Turtle?! That's like going from a Michelin Star restaurant to Little Chef!
> 
> :thumb:


Well, Heston Blumenthal recently overhauled Little Chef so why not eh


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

no ones asked the question so i will could u see any difference at all between that and the vintage i know your big advocate of all in the prep but still ive got to ask lol :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

cool silver griffin you,ve go there gordon. Looks lovely.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

From a personal point of view. I think you know the answer .

But more on the subject. I personally did not enjoy my experience with vintage and felt the product did not deliver what I expected from it in the durability department. Dont get me wrong there was only one coat applied and the car does do between 500 to over a 1000 miles a week, charging up and down the Scottish motorways. So it is a hard test bed for most products. I dont know if it was just me personally or had to high a hopes for Vintage. But I will revisit it in the summer months and see what I feel then. Cant judge a wax on its first outing really.

I have read posts on Dw and due to the totally different elements my car gets subjected too. Find it hard to mirror some results shown.
It was a bit of a gamble to say the least. But in a way glad I did.
I only removed it yesterday as time to get the car fully protected was drawing in. But it was still beading and sheeting nearly 4 weeks into the test. I have had a lot dearer products lasting less. Due to the conditions the car lives in. So for less than a fiver. I cant really complain.

Vintage was heads above in beading and sheeting. But looks well I dont know. Certainly the TW released the dirt and grime easier as a few members noticed themselves when washing.
Gordon.


----------



## gill (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it a pure wax or cleaner wax?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as Mirror Finish said, it would be good to see how long this lasts


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

well if its still on there it would be 6months


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

fantastic beading shot...


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

i love that veccy looks awesome


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

how/where did you get front badge from


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

good old turtle wax!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That turtle wax won the auto express test if i remember correctly! Easily good enough for most owners, let's face it, they've been around long enough to know what they are doing.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> as Mirror Finish said, it would be good to see how long this lasts


Long gone now. But it lasted 6 weeks from application to demise and considering it was September in Scotland and covered a good few mile it cant be bad for a couple of quid. 

Gordon.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I've used this before on my gran's old Focus and my brother's manky horrible turd of a van. It's actually really good for the money and easily good enough for most owners to be satisfied I would think. Certainly if I'm after a really cheap LSP it is towards the top of my list. Plus it smells good and is easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Motoract said:


> good old turtle wax!


Exactly ! too many folk shy away from it when in fact it should be treated as many other products are on here with respect


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I bet if you hadn't put the identity of the wax on here and had people guessing, there would have been some big names banded about. Just goes to show, these off the shelf brands can still hold their own.


----------

